# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La central nuclear de Vandellós II efectúa una parada no programada

## sergi1907

El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) asegura en un comunicado que no ha supuesto riesgo para los trabajadores, la población o el medio ambiente.

Barcelona. (EFE).- La Central nuclear Vandellós II, en Tarragona, ha comunicado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) que se ha producido una parada "no programada" debido a "un descenso en el nivel de los generadores de vapor".

Esta parada, refiere hoy en una nota el CSN, no ha supuesto riesgo para los trabajadores, la población o el medio ambiente.

La Central investiga la causa del suceso, calificado de manera provisional como nivel 0 en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (INES), que va de 0 a 7.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...rogramada.html

----------


## ben-amar

¿Otra mas? Y por supuesto, nunca supone un peligro ni riesgo para nada ni nadie

----------


## Luján

> ¿Otra mas? Y por supuesto, nunca supone un peligro ni riesgo para nada ni nadie


Si funcionan bien los sistemas de seguridad y el fallo sucuede en elementos de la central sin carga radiactiva, pues es normal que no haya habido problemas de salud.

----------


## sergi1907

Seguramente que no hay ningún riesgo para la población, el problema es que es una noticia que se repite demasiadas veces entre Ascó y Vandellós y eso crea cierta alarma y desconfianza entre los que vivimos más o menos cerca.

----------


## perdiguera

Los sistemas están pensados para que funcionen a la más mínima anomalía y si funcionan nos alarmamos y si no también. Con todos los incidentes que se anuncian siempre se produce algún tipo de alarma social. En este y en otros campos.

----------


## ben-amar

No fio ni un pelo de tanto mensaje tranquilizador, aunque se que hay bastantes controles

----------

